# Could I have passed?



## wannabeanemt (Jul 16, 2008)

I took my NREMT-Basic exam this morning, and the computer ended somewhere around 108 questions, do you think that I could have passed. Based on my calculations i don't think there is any way that I could have passed. I probably didn't what do you think?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 16, 2008)

I think you probably could have just as much as you could not have.

Asking what we think is pointless as it has no bearing on the final outcome; neither does beating yourself up before you get the results.

Now simmer down, relax and let us know in a few days without worrying about what we think.


----------



## wannabeanemt (Jul 16, 2008)

*ok*

I will let you know how I did but do you think that there is any change that I could have passed.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 16, 2008)

There's always a chance.  For now, just chill, relax, don't stress.

(Anna, Hush now!!!!!!!!)


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 16, 2008)

well i guess i'll be the one to give you what your obviously looking for:

nope, no chance you passed. you definitely failed. dismally. no chance for success in this field. time to take up carpentry.




ok, we done feeling depressed now? good. so heres my real answer. i have no idea. i wasnt there and just telling me how many questions you answered tells me nothing. when you were taking the test, how many questions did you feel very confident about? so so? didnt have a bloody clue and guessed at? that will give you the best estimate of your success. what to do now? walk away from your computer. just walk away. check your score once a day(if you search our archives, not long ago someone posted the details on when the database is updated which will tell you when your once a day should take place). checking 500 times before that and another 500 after are just going to give you an ulcer. have a drink, smoke a cigarette, eat a xanax. whatever. chill out. you'll know in a few days.

emt-candidates these days kill me. when i got my ticket(which was only 5 years ago) it was a minimum of two months between when we took the practical exam to when we found out. fortunately, when we took the written, we were not only informed, but issued our license on the spot. but losing your mind over not having your score the same day?????


----------



## NC-EMT08 (Jul 16, 2008)

How was your last question?  If you feel pretty sure you got the last question right, you probably passed.  If you made a blind guess on the last question, it doesn't look as good.

My results were posted on the website around 9am the first business day after my exam.  However, I took the test on a Saturday so there was an extra day in there.

Just relax, there's nothing you can do now anyways.  Worst thing that happens is you study hard and take it again.  Either way, you'll get there.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 16, 2008)

Like NC said if you got the last question right then you passed. they would not kick you off for failing too many if you passed the last question would they? now i didn't have the online testing when i got my certs and had to wait a few months like listed above...could be worse.


----------



## wannabeanemt (Jul 21, 2008)

*I passed!!*

I passed. Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 21, 2008)

congratulations! welcome to the club.


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cool, congrats!  I was stressed when I took mine too as it seemed really short....  but as I learned, that doesnt mean anything.


----------



## NC-EMT08 (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 22, 2008)

See    Congratulations.  Next steps?


----------

